# Fly, fly, fly away!



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not sure if I have get rid of all the unwanted guests (mice). Now, I am infested with flies. It all started the other day when I left a tub of shrimp shells in the garbage bin outside the house. I guess I forgot to cover it properly A group has departed but some seems to feel at home and stayed. I don't know where they came from. Must have a nest somewhere. How do I get rid of these unwanted guests before it starts contaminating us.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Use Raid at the location where the shrimp shells were left, and also at other locations where garbage gets stored even for a short time.

The "nest" is where you see maggots and is likely to be near where you see flies congregate. It can be inside a garbage can. Maggots, if unkilled, turn into flies. The group that departed was probably new hatchlings.

By the way, a dead mouse can become such a "nest". Been there seen that.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I cleaned the garbage bins and wash away all possible breading grounds. I also sprayed Raid on different places. I hope it won't come back. Thanks for replying.


----------

